# Health and Safety legislation



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi guys 

Is there any sort of riding school specific health and safety legislation in place? I know there is the Health and Safety At Work Act, and I am assuming this applies, but is there anything else, specific for riding schools?


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't know about the UK but in the US the laws are made individual states and are usually done to protect stable owners from lawsuits. Virtually all of the stables here in Ohio have this warning hung up everywhere.


----------

